# Anyone used Fapturbo?



## Mickyjj (19 March 2016)

Anyone here had anything to do with Fapturbo?


----------



## pixel (19 March 2016)

Mickyjj said:


> Anyone here had anything to do with Fapturbo?




It seems some people have, and they were underwhelmed:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16760

Hint for new members: I found the above by typing fapturbo in "Advanced Search" on top of this page.

I also googled the expression and found a few "pointers" that raised my suspicion.
I don't need to go into details because if you search this forum for "scam", you will find enough food for thought to make up your mind. For starters: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27646


----------



## myfxpt (3 May 2016)

Mickyjj said:


> Anyone here had anything to do with Fapturbo?




Fapturbo was very popular a few years back, but like most Expert Advisors, this product has lost its shine. The problem with these robots is their inability to self-adjust to current market conditions. They tend to work fine for awhile, then slowly get out of sync with the market. Would strongly suggest that you learn to trade manually!


----------



## pixel (3 May 2016)

myfxpt said:


> Would strongly suggest that you learn to trade manually!




Amen to that. And not only wrt Fap, Forex, Ami ...
Unless you know what you're doing, you're throwing your money in the wind and hope it'll be blown back.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 May 2016)

myfxpt said:


> They tend to work fine for awhile, then slowly get out of sync with the market. Would strongly suggest that you learn to trade manually!



That comes with building a (probably severely optimized) system over a historical period.


----------



## myfxpt (3 May 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> That comes with building a (probably severely optimized) system over a historical period.




Agree. Over optimisation results in curve fitting the historical period. The results look great until new price data is added.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 May 2016)

myfxpt said:


> Agree. Over optimisation results in curve fitting the historical period. The results look great until new price data is added.



Any optimisation does this maybe. If one can't get a positive expectancy without optimizing the numbers then one has nothing. The present may resemble the past but it sure does not exact it.  It is/is almost 50/50 on direction at any moment.


----------



## myfxpt (3 May 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Any optimisation does this maybe. If one can't get a positive expectancy without optimizing the numbers then one has nothing. The present may resemble the past but it sure does not exact it.  It is/is almost 50/50 on direction at any moment.




Yes, there is definitely a fine line between testing an idea with historical data, and tweaking to make the idea fit the data. If you can't win enough at least some of the time with a 50/50 proposition, optimisation won't help.


----------

